# Tires For Tv: P Rated Vs. Lt Or E Rated



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

What are folk's thoughts on upgrading the current P rated tires on my TV to LT or E Load rated tires. My P rated tires sag quite a bit under load and get pretty hot while towing. I was hoping that the higher load rating and reduction in sag could reduce the rolling resistance and maybe improve mpg and towing performance. I would be sticking with the same size but the tires will be a little heavier. If there is an improvement I'm more that willing to accept the ruff ride.

I'm running a half ton truck pulling around 6,500lbs.

Thanks for any thoughts or input.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bearhog said:


> What are folk's thoughts on upgrading the current P rated tires on my TV to LT or E Load rated tires. My P rated tires sag quite a bit under load and get pretty hot while towing. I was hoping that the higher load rating and reduction in sag could reduce the rolling resistance and maybe improve mpg and towing performance. I would be sticking with the same size but the tires will be a little heavier. If there is an improvement I'm more that willing to accept the ruff ride.
> 
> I'm running a half ton truck pulling around 6,500lbs.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or input.


I am a fan of E rated tires







Make sure your rims are rated for 80PSI of E rated tires if going that direction.

I actually just ordered Aluminum wheels rated for the higher PSI for my trailer and E rated tires for it







and heavier axles ans ezflex


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Bearhog said:


> What are folk's thoughts on upgrading the current P rated tires on my TV to LT or E Load rated tires. My P rated tires sag quite a bit under load and get pretty hot while towing. I was hoping that the higher load rating and reduction in sag could reduce the rolling resistance and maybe improve mpg and towing performance. I would be sticking with the same size but the tires will be a little heavier. If there is an improvement I'm more that willing to accept the ruff ride.
> 
> I'm running a half ton truck pulling around 6,500lbs.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or input.


Went to the Michelin LTX® M/S2 last year and am extremely happy. I'm running 40 PSI all the way around. Now it doesn't sway back and forth when you go down the road and it feels a lot more stable overall.

A bit pricey but was well worth it.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Even if you don't need to run more pressure, the LT tires have stiffer sidewalls and will resist lateral forces more than a P rated tire, and probably run cooler. They may be a little stiffer riding when unloaded or not towing, but much more stable and safer when towing. If you run higher pressure, make sure your rims are rated for the increased pressure, especially if you run a LR-E tire at 80PSI. P rated tires are generally designed for passenger car applications, so focus is generally more on ride quality and smoothness as opposed to a LT tire designed for heavy load carrying and stability.

IMHO mfg should put LT tires on pickups from the factory, but it seems like lots of 1/2 tons or smaller pickups end up with P rated tires instead. Maybe that's a clue as to how many folks never use a pickup for it's intended purpose!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just bought a set of B.F. Goodrich Rugged Trail T/A - Load Range E. When I bought the tires they put 80 PSI in them, but, I usually drop them down to 70 psi in the rear on 60 in the front. My tire guy told me just don't go below 50. I find that with the lower pressures the truck seems to ride a bit smoother.

They were the original tires that came with my TV and were pretty happy with them and decided to stick with them.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

I would personally go with a D rated tire for the towing combination you mentioned. I believe that an E rated tire would be too harsh for a 1/2 ton. A D rated tire will run at 65psi while towing.

Just my 2cents


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

gonewild said:


> I would personally go with a D rated tire for the towing combination you mentioned. I believe that an E rated tire would be too harsh for a 1/2 ton. A D rated tire will run at 65psi while towing.
> 
> Just my 2cents


I had put E Rated Cooper discovery tires on my 2004 Suburban 1/2 ton ........ Stiffer ride............. but made a world of difference for stability when towing


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Two blow outs while towing with D-rated I went to E-Pros with no problems since. I also carry 2 ATV's on an F350 so you will not have the weight issues. D's on a 1/2 ton should work.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 1500 Silverado with Bridgestone Dueler Revos Loade Range E . BIG Difference over stock tires. I have over 45K miles on them with alot of towing milesand just under 1/2 tred left. Not the cheapest tires but are well worth the money.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Troy n Deb said:


> I have a 1500 Silverado with Bridgestone Dueler Revos Loade Range E . BIG Difference over stock tires. I have over 45K miles on them with alot of towing milesand just under 1/2 tred left. Not the cheapest tires but are well worth the money.


I put these tires on our TV last year and I am very impressed with them. Not cheap, but they seem to do the trick.

Michael


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Bearhog said:


> What are folk's thoughts on upgrading the current P rated tires on my TV to LT or E Load rated tires. My P rated tires sag quite a bit under load and get pretty hot while towing. I was hoping that the higher load rating and reduction in sag could reduce the rolling resistance and maybe improve mpg and towing performance. I would be sticking with the same size but the tires will be a little heavier. If there is an improvement I'm more that willing to accept the ruff ride.
> 
> I'm running a half ton truck pulling around 6,500lbs.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or input.


I put BFG T/A KO's load range E on the F-150 and couldn't be happier. Slightly stiffer ride and a little more noise but a small price to pay for the added security and stability. I went up a size and a quick trip to the dealer for a tweek to the computer corrected the speedo. I pull 8300# and they run cool and look even cooler.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

BFG Rugged trails in "E"s here. Vrey stable, very happy, no problems so far. ---Mike


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just bought a set of B.F. Goodrich Rugged Trail T/A - Load Range E. When I bought the tires they put 80 PSI in them, but, I usually drop them down to 70 psi in the rear on 60 in the front. My tire guy told me just don't go below 50. I find that with the lower pressures the truck seems to ride a bit smoother.
> 
> They were the original tires that came with my TV and were pretty happy with them and decided to stick with them.


I just bought this set last Saturday from Discount Tire for my F250. They put only 50 psi in the tires. When I got home I looked at the specs on the tire wall and thought I was mistakenly reading 80 psi. For god sake I don't understand why the manufacturer did not print it in bigger and bolder letter. Not all drivers are young and have 20/20 vision.

This ride is quite great with this set of tires. I am impressed with ride quality. Hope it would last to 50K miles.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. but Tangooutback got me thinking. What happens to the tire pressure monitoring system when I go from 35psi to 70psi?

Any thoughts? Do I have to go back to the "stealership" to have the programing updated?

Anyone out there have issues when upgrading to E load rated tires?


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Bearhog said:


> Thanks for the replies. but Tangooutback got me thinking. What happens to the tire pressure monitoring system when I go from 35psi to 70psi?
> 
> Any thoughts? Do I have to go back to the "stealership" to have the programing updated?
> 
> Anyone out there have issues when upgrading to E load rated tires?


As for the load carrying capacity of a tire the size of the tire dictates what the tire can carry at an inflation pressure. Ratings at a given pressure for a Load Range B tire are the same as for a Load Range E tire up to the maximum inflation pressure for the Load Range B tire. The benefit of the Load Range E tire is that the maximum inflation pressure is higher, thus higher load carrying capacity. On my F150 I bumped up a size and when not towing still run at the pressures listed on the door sticker. That gives a good ride. When towing I run at 50 PSI for added stiffness in the sidewalls. The rear axle rating on my truck is 4000# and the tires I put on can each carry 3600# so there is no need to run at max pressure.

I have not had any issues with the TPMS that would require a recalibration.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Putting the new shoes on Saturday morning. On a funny side note, I called the dealership to ask about any ECU flash or sensor changes that might be needed due to the higher air pressure, there were none but more importantly, they matched the price from Discount Tire and threw in a $10 wheel alignment. Go figure.

Thanks to everyone for their input!


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Bearhog said:


> Putting the new shoes on Saturday morning. On a funny side note, I called the dealership to ask about any ECU flash or sensor changes that might be needed due to the higher air pressure, there were none but more importantly, they matched the price from Discount Tire and threw in a $10 wheel alignment. Go figure.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input!


Well, the dealer thing didnt work out to well. they ordered P rated tires rather than LT/load rated tires. They also did a pretty good number on my Alloy wheels. Never again. Left the dealership with the old tires reinstalled and headed right to Discount Tire. Great experence, great price, great warranty and a national network.

I hate learning lessons.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bearhog said:


> Putting the new shoes on Saturday morning. On a funny side note, I called the dealership to ask about any ECU flash or sensor changes that might be needed due to the higher air pressure, there were none but more importantly, they matched the price from Discount Tire and threw in a $10 wheel alignment. Go figure.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input!


Well, the dealer thing didnt work out to well. they ordered P rated tires rather than LT/load rated tires. They also did a pretty good number on my Alloy wheels. Never again. Left the dealership with the old tires reinstalled and headed right to Discount Tire. Great experence, great price, great warranty and a national network.

I hate learning lessons.
[/quote]

Did they comp you for the damage to the rims?


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Putting the new shoes on Saturday morning. On a funny side note, I called the dealership to ask about any ECU flash or sensor changes that might be needed due to the higher air pressure, there were none but more importantly, they matched the price from Discount Tire and threw in a $10 wheel alignment. Go figure.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input!


Well, the dealer thing didnt work out to well. they ordered P rated tires rather than LT/load rated tires. They also did a pretty good number on my Alloy wheels. Never again. Left the dealership with the old tires reinstalled and headed right to Discount Tire. Great experence, great price, great warranty and a national network.

I hate learning lessons.
[/quote]

Did they comp you for the damage to the rims?
[/quote]

Repair only. I was able to polish most of the damage out but some of bead will need to be repaired.


----------

